# Just Get This One



## trifern

Great review Iffy. I would like to purchase a new band saw in the near future. Everything I have read says to get a new blade and don't use the one it comes with. You have reiterated that very point. I guess I will need to include the cost of a new blade into my budget. How much did yours cost?


----------



## teenagewoodworker

nice review. i have heard a lot of great things about this blade and the good things just keep piling up!


----------



## Radish

I love 'em. I have tried a Olson MVP since buying a Woodslicer. Not even in the ballpark. I'll go back to the Woodslicer and happily pay the difference and the shipping from Highland Woodworking in Atlanta. Once again, it's cry once to pony up the cash for the superior product, or cry every time you turn on the saw. Less drift error, less noise and way less time at the stationary sander or the spokeshave.

Joe, they are 29.99 for the 70.5 to 139˝ range for the half-inch 3-4 TPI blade. The TPI is reported as 3-4 because there is a variable tooth pitch, reputably the reason these blades are quieter. You'll definitely notice a difference when your trying to scream through thick bowl blanks.


----------



## motthunter

Good review. No bandsaw that I am aware of comes with a blade that is worth anything. The free one that comes with the saw is just a sharp edged metal band. You have to spend a little to get blades that actually perform.


----------



## alanealane

Just don't make the mistake I did and let the teeth hit your metal safety guard (they don't cut steel very well). Also if the blade is a 3/4" wide one like mine, *tension the crap out of it*. And don't worry, the blades are guaranteed to never break at the weld; in fact Highland recommends high-tension. If you don't the cut will wander. See what happens with inadequate tension here.

I'm going to try TimberWolf blades soon, and I think I might even break the bank and buy a Laguna Carbide bandsaw blade. But if WoodSlicer works for you GREAT. I like it just fine.


----------



## itsme_timd

I've seen these blades in action as well - they are amazing. I've used cheap blades on my bandsaw and a friend recently put a Wood Slicer on at his shop. Wow!

Thanks for the review and the info.


----------



## lclashley

I have one on my little 10" delta. Does a fine job.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. This review, along with the others posted here, convinced me that this is a good blade to go with. I have one of these on order and will be installing it on my saw when it arrives.


----------



## CharlieM

My 2 cents worth on the Woodslicer blade. I have an old Sears 12 bandsaw that wasn't used much because of poor performance. I orderd a Woodslicer blade and man what a difference. I made 3/32 inch veneers from some figured walnut that were beautiful. It required a minimum of sanding to get them cleaned up. The bandsaw now gets more use.

I'm sold on them.

I volunteer at a US Army woodshop as an instructor/general flunkie and they have a MiniMax 20" bandsaw with a 1 1/4" carbide blade available. I'm interested in how that will resaw----Hummmm

Charlie M.


----------



## jerryw

I personally like the timberwolf bandsaw blades. I can get them at the local woodcraft supply store. I keep a 3/4 wide 4tpi on my 14 inch bandsaw for resawing and general ripping. they last a long timeand are scary sharp.


----------



## TheGravedigger

I've used both Woodslicer & Timberwolfs on my Craftsman 12". Both cut well, but in my book the Woodslicer wins hands down. Maybe it's because it's a high-tension blade instead of low-tension like the Timberwolf. In any event, I'm sold on the Woodslicer.


----------



## renthal

OK, you have found the great resaw blade, I use them and they are without question the best available

You also mentioned what else your saw could do. I have a JET 14". I added the Carter guides and am happier than before. A riser block can also be a good addition.


----------



## naperville

Last thursday, I too ordered the woodslicer blade from Highland, after 4 1/2 days they're finaly getting around to shipping it. I hope it is worth the wait… I have some Swiss Pear that needs what this blade offers. I guess I'll shuffle off to woodcraft and get some new guide blocks while I wait for this new blade to appear.


----------



## Iffy

Stinks that it took 'em that long to ship. Mine was shipped the next day.


----------



## Radish

Tom and Iffy- I wonder if you started a run on their in-stock supply! The awesome power of LumberJocks…
I've always found Highland's customer service to be great.


----------



## JohnGray

I'm ordering one.


----------

